# Need a good recipe of chocolate Cake



## julianaray (Apr 27, 2018)

Every time I am trying to make this cake I fail to make it more softer and creamy.
Please can anyone help with better recipe?


----------



## manasi7888 (Jul 28, 2018)

Chocolate cake, a mouthwatering recipe, most of us cannot stop ourselves from having it. It was my Anniversary, and I thought to give a surprise to my hubby. So needed a good recipe of chocolate Cake, My sister suggested me about living foodz, when I visited the site I found amazing desserts recipes such as Chocolate & Praline layer cake, Chocolate lava cake and many more.


----------



## sidediva (Mar 31, 2013)

julianaray said:


> Every time I am trying to make this cake I fail to make it more softer and creamy.
> Please can anyone help with better recipe?


I use the chocolate mayonnaise cake on the Epicurious site. Delicious!


----------

